# Bad fuel pressure regulator symptoms?



## stralis (Apr 2, 2010)

In last month or so I had horrible mpgs, so I changed spark plugs, fuel filter, air filter,cleaned TB after all of that it did get somewhat better but not like it used to be. 
How can I check my fuel pressure regulator, and could it be reason for horrible mpgs.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Define "bad MPGs". How many MPG's are you getting per tank?

Remove the vacuum line from the regulator, if there is any gas in it, the regulator is bad. If no gas, T in a mechanical fuel pressure gauge, watch pressure. You'll see if the regulator is working.

Any fault codes? Scan for codes (CEL or not), repair as necessary. Check for vacuum/exhaust leaks, repair as necessary. Check O2 sensor operation (even if no codes present).


----------



## stralis (Apr 2, 2010)

Before, I could get about 330-340 miles with full tank, now i get about 270-280 miles. No fuel in vacuum line you mentioned, all vacuum lines are almost new. Last month I checked got fault code "random misfire, possible low fuel" or something like that. Reason im suspicous about regulator is because my car stutters randomly or loses power for no reason, it only lasts for a second or so.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Check MAF and O2 sensor operation. Scan for current codes.


----------



## Ojdza01 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Fuel Pressure Regulator*

1999.5 Beetle 2.0 w/ 169,560.00. Had all same symptoms, plus a cold start issue. Just changed the FPR after checking for vacuum leaks, changing fuel filter/air filter and MAF sensor. It was the FPR! Very easy to change and cheaper than the fuel pump or the coils! Sigh.... 78bucks later it is running like a dream again!

OJD


----------

